# Awesome track day at the Ring on Tuesday



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Many thanks to Trackdays.de for organising a great event.
It was _very_ nearly the last ever event for Godzilla 2 though. I managed to leave the track at 120mph! 






Stupidly got distracted by the GT3 RS which had just overtaken me and was romping away.
Was still accelerating when I should have lifted/braked and turned in. Watch in HD and you can see the MFD showing 120mph just as it all goes Pete Tong...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice save though :thumbsup:

Bet you need new pants after that one!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Even with VDC Off, I couldn't believe how much grip the R888s found on the (thankfully) dry grass.

I went from "oh shit, goodbye car" to "Hang on, I can make this!" within a hundredth of a second of putting all four wheels on the grass.
And those of you who've been there know, this is one of the very few places where it's even possible to put four wheels on the grass without scraping a barrier!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

David,

Can you let me know what you paid for the track day?

RSR and Trackdays were advertising different prices and wondered what people actually paid.

Even on Monday, there were 3 spaces left at 450euros.

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Varsity said:


> David,
> 
> Can you let me know what you paid for the track day?
> 
> ...


I paid 499 Euros direct to Trackdays.de. What were RSR advertising spaces for? I guess there were some last minute deals to fill spaces.
Seemed pretty full to me though!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Must have been some last minute cancellations.

Did you get spanked by the black/red highlighted GT3RS?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Many thanks to Trackdays.de for organising a great event.
> It was _very_ nearly the last ever event for Godzilla 2 though. I managed to leave the track at 120mph!
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great save David, when you showed us the clip on Tuesday night it was not quite clear enough, the HD version brings all the potential horrors to the big screen!

Top day overall and a great meal with Dirk in the evening to round it off, excellent!

I paid £452.00 after conversion from Euros.


----------



## Skinback (Nov 23, 2010)

great save at that sort of speed on the grass could have gone badly


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Good save David. A proper tank slapper & i would imagine a bit of a brown trouser moment.

Still pi$$ed off i had to cancel, but will make sure i'm at the 1st available private track day next year. Keep me posted if you spot soemthing?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Eddie, it was a fantastic trip made more enjoyable by having loads of GT-R owners to chat to. Good drive back too, eh? Gotta love a country where you can do 201mph without worrying about your licence or liberty! :smokin:

Great to chat briefly with Toshio Suzuki again, although sadly he was outranked by Sando-san who wouldn't let me see the Track Edition (unlike Damian, the lucky so-and-so!).
We even saw Mizuno-san briefly whilst leaving Geetak in the expert hands at Capricorn. Lovely of that guy (sorry, didn't know his name) who rushed over to give us those little pull-back Spec V toys!

Paul, shame you had to bail, it was truly epic. Warm, beautiful sunshine and the female staff at the Tiergarten/Pistenklause were looking gooood...


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell.........I was there a couple of weeks back and an Evo went off exactly there only he wasnt so lucky and piled into the barrier at about 90mph. Nice save!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad that's not in smelly vision, great save well done!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

+1 good save

new intake sounds nice


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one David, I did almost exactly the same in our Subaru last year so I know the feeling!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Crikey, you were very lucky it was a dry day, or there would have been some nasty Armco profiled modifications to the right hand side of your car ....


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mrs yu gonna kill me.... Oh shit uke:.....shit-ting..... Saved  all in 0.5 of a sec... 


Mizuno-san was looking over you.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

please tell me you let the track officials know they needed to clean the track?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Eddie, it was a fantastic trip made more enjoyable by having loads of GT-R owners to chat to. Good drive back too, eh? Gotta love a country where you can do 201mph without worrying about your licence or liberty! :smokin:


LOL! It sure is, that RS5 owner never knew what hit him as we hauled past at 180 on the way to 200 :thumbsup:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Great save! Looks like you forgot to turn in though...


----------



## Baptist (Oct 20, 2004)

Doesnt look like much of a save to me, you just went over a bit of grass!

Yu can never underestimate the power of the grass.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good save, a video is worth a thousand words...you undersold your 'off' while chatting at Surrey rolling road !

Anders


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> Good save, a video is worth a thousand words...you undersold your 'off' while chatting at Surrey rolling road !
> 
> Anders


Cheers Anders, it was nice to meet you today. Great result for your car. Were there any monster Godzillas later on?

As for the vid, only those who know the 'Ring, know how close that was!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Anders, it was nice to meet you today. Great result for your car. Were there any monster Godzillas later on?
> 
> As for the vid, only those who know the 'Ring, know how close that was!


Yes I was pleased with that, graph posted on this thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156661-my11-dyno-y-pipe.html

I will give the ring a miss until I've mastered the handling on the GTR

Anders


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

It's really not that bad when yu know how - White dot = turn :chuckle:


Anders_R35 said:


> I will give the ring a miss until I've mastered the handling on the GTR
> 
> Anders


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Anders, it was nice to meet you today. Great result for your car. Were there any monster Godzillas later on?
> 
> As for the vid, only those who know the 'Ring, know how close that was!


You seem very relaxed indeed, up to, including and after the event.

As a curiosity what sort of B2G times are you doing, if you time at all?

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Varsity said:


> You seem very relaxed indeed, up to, including and after the event.
> 
> As a curiosity what sort of B2G times are you doing, if you time at all?
> 
> Cheers


I don't time myself live as I think it's the best way to ensure you DO have an accident!
I think my best B2G this visit watching it back on video was an 8:15 with some yellow flags.

I'll probably never push my own car harder than that on the Ring. It represents far too large a proportion of my net worth!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I don't time myself live as I think it's the best way to ensure you DO have an accident!
> I think my best B2G this visit watching it back on video was an 8:15 with some yellow flags.
> 
> I'll probably never push my own car harder than that on the Ring. It represents far too large a proportion of my net worth!


An 8.15 is more than acceptable in any ones world.

Cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Less talking - more driving !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Less talking - more driving !!!


Er, when were you last at the Ring, Steve? :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Been there, seen it, done it, got the T shirt, would prefer Spa anyday !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Spa is good but it's no Nordshleife.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, and Spa is safter cos people are concentrating on the driving and not the talking !!!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> Yeah, and Spa is safter cos people are concentrating on the driving and not the talking !!!


I am so glad someone said it!!

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tell that to the drivers who dont know what a mirror is at Spa.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Varsity said:


> I am so glad someone said it!!
> 
> :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Well you know me - a little out spoken !! 

and yes, we all know about people not using mirrors as we had a few at CC yesterday, but a word in thier shell like and they were fine after that !


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

*At the Ring Driving !*

Hi David, Eddie and Harry.....

Was nice meeting you all, sorry for the late post but "better late than never"

A pic for you at the Nordschleife Carousel !!

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey Geetak, it was good seeing you too. Cool photo, who took it and are there more for us to look at?
Surprisingly Frozenspeed weren't there who can be relied on to take fantastic pics.

I take it your car ran well after special fettling by the GT-R team? Got to say, that must have been a real privilege.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Hey Geetak, it was good seeing you too. Cool photo, who took it and are there more for us to look at?
> Surprisingly Frozenspeed weren't there who can be relied on to take fantastic pics.
> 
> I take it your car ran well after special fettling by the GT-R team? Got to say, that must have been a real privilege.


Sorry David, I thought you would have these already:

www.hatzenbachfreak.de - trackdaynissan
Galerie - Kategorie: Trackday 27.09.2011 - Trackdays.de
Trackdays.de Trackday Nordschleife, 27.09.2011

Geetak's car ran really well, just needs to get the brake fluid changed out now!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Eddie, no I'd not seen those.
Will post up a vid of one of Dirk's laps in my car in due course.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

David, Eddie is the man who gave me the links too.....


----------

